# Good short article on Cloning



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2007)

http://reformedperspectives.org/newfiles/joh_frame/Frame.Ethics2005.Cloning.html

I don't have a big background in ethics, but I have taken an introductory course, and a biomedical ethics course as well. I agree with John Frame 100%. He address the "playing God" argument, which is an argument I cringe at whenever I hear it.


----------



## BrianLanier (Aug 12, 2007)

caleb_woodrow said:


> http://reformedperspectives.org/newfiles/joh_frame/Frame.Ethics2005.Cloning.html
> 
> I don't have a big background in ethics, but I have taken an introductory course, and a biomedical ethics course as well. I agree with John Frame 100%. He address the "playing God" argument, which is an argument I cringe at whenever I hear it.



This is a good (brief) introduction; I agree with Frame as well. I have heard Bahnsen make the points as Frame does here. I'll also have to go back and look at my Paul Ramsey books to see if he says the same things. It is high time for Christians to start thinking seriously about such things and stop reacting with hysteria--it just makes Christians look silly to the watching world.

Do you happen to have the Oxford Handbook of Bioethics that just came out? I ordered it but have not received it yet.

BTW, I enjoyed your article on William James! (I agreed with your conclusion of course.) I've been so busy that I forgot to respond back to you--sorry.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 12, 2007)

If you clone a baptist, does his clone have to be baptized?


----------



## BrianLanier (Aug 12, 2007)

houseparent said:


> If you clone a baptist, does his clone have to be baptized?



Only if the doctor is Presbyterian!


----------



## reformedman (Aug 12, 2007)

houseparent said:


> If you clone a baptist, does his clone have to be baptized?



Ofcourse not, who'd baptize an unbelieving infant?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2007)

Brian, I haven't read any books by Paul Ramsey. Are there any that you would recommend? Did Bahnsen make those points in his series on biomedical ethics? 

I do not have the Oxford Handbook of Bioethics. It looks great, but expensive as well! 

I'm glad you enjoyed my essay!


----------



## BrianLanier (Aug 14, 2007)

Caleb,

Any of Ramsey's books would be benefical. I happen to have three:

Ramsey, Paul. Ethics at the Edges of Life: Medical and Legal Intersections. New Haven: Yale UP, 1978, 1980.

The Ethics of Fetal Research. New Haven: Yale UP, 1975.

The Patient as Person: Explorations in Medical Ethics.1970. 2nd Ed. New Haven: Yale UP, 2002.

I want to say that Bahnsen made those points in the Ethical Issues CD set. Specifically, the lectures on "Artifical Insemination and Genetic Engineering" (GB349) and "Engineering With the Genetics of Life (2 Cor. 5:17)" (GB347). Both deal broadly with bioethics and I think the second lecture deals with cloning (not entirely sure without going back and listening to them right now!) In those lectures, Bahnsen actually draws quites a bit from Paul Ramsey, and then corrects him where appropriate. Finally, it might be in "Genetic Engineering" (GB1660) found in the Biblical Stardards for Medical Ethics.

Yes, the Oxford book is expensive. I did not realize it until after I ordered it (I ordered it from a local Borders Book Store). Hopefully it is worth it!

Best Regards,

Brian


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the book recommendations. Ethics is one of my favorite topics to discuss in philosophy. In fact, abortion was the first 'apologetic' topic I delved into before understanding anything about apologedic methodology or the like. 

I am currently about half way through John Frame's ethics course (which is available free for download from the RTS iTunes page) and it is great. I haven't listened to any of the ethics courses by Bahnsen yet. I will in time though. btw, I have grown fond of Bahnsen and Frames voices. They are nice to listen to!


----------

